# Hello everyone!



## cowdawg (Oct 26, 2008)

New to this site, wanted to say hi. I wanted to introduce my self i live in central missouri i have a small hay operation we are trying to expand but this year hay was all over the place so we are hoping next year to have more clients built up. hope to chat with everyone some time take care cowdawg.


----------



## jd6400 (Jun 3, 2008)

Welcome!!!! Always good to see newcomers. Jim....


----------



## Wrenchbender (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm a new guy too. Saw the ad in the Farmworld today and thought I'd check it out.

Looks like I've got some fellow Hoosiers on here that aren't too far from me!

We're making about 180 acres of hay both round and small squares. A small amount of custom rounds and straw for a neighbor. Been baling hay for about 20 years now, started out small, sickle bar, side delivery rake, and an Oliver 50 baler. Since that time we've progressed to a 12' disc mower, tedder, 8 wheel V-rake, NH 575 and JD 328 with Hoelsher accumulators, and NH BR740.

Still running "Antique" Oliver tractors. Look forward to talking with you guys, WB.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hunt2r (Dec 4, 2008)

I also saw the link to this site in Farmworld. I live in SE Indiana and have 20 acres of alfalfa and alfalfa/orchard grass. I like the site and forum it looks like it will be great place for information.


----------



## chetlenox (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome cowdawg. I'm sure you'll enjoy the site. It's got a good mix of hay-growing newcomers (like myself) as well as experienced veterans.

Chet.


----------

